# dexter is twitching now.



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

Really badly. Been here for two weeks. All the needed elements are there. Been supplimenting dailey. I don't get it. I don't think two weeks from varnyard would come out to a calcium issue when he's been getting calcium added to his food. Maybe too much? I'm getting irradiated. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 10, 2011)

What are you using to supplement? What are you feeding?


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Did your other one stop twitching?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

Talked to bobby tonight. He said that there are two things that will cause the thwitching. One, overheating. Two no uvb. He told me that my light was crap and to take it back. Looks like I'm pawning my ps3 that never gets used to buy the powersun. Do not buy exoterra products. They are bullshit. 

Had to pay $1300.00 for rent yesterday, that mixes with baby stuff, and a starter for my car and grocerys........ Yeah. Pawn shop here I come.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> Do not buy exoterra products. They are bullshit.



Do you have any proof to back this up, I raised my All American on a SolarGlo and didn't have any problems. I used one on my Rhino Iguana as well.

What are your temps and how are you measuring them? You originally said your bulb was 6" away and then changed it to 12" away when someone said 6" was too close.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, everything else that is controlled by me is right. I've went over all the documents on care here. Talked to bobby about my setup, he days that's my only bad spot. Only wierdo thing is that Dozer didn't start till I fed him tilapia. And as soon as dexter eats some he starts too.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you willing to share pics of your enclosure and temps and humidity, and how you are measuring them?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

I know you're a few hours away but if you're ever down in the PDX area I'd be happy to give you some of the extra reptile stuff I have laying around. I've got some light fixtrues, hides, wood, heat bulbs, mice lol. 

I understand that you're not happy with the product but it could have been that specific bulb, I too use solar glo and have not had issues with it. The overheating thing sounds like it could be a part of it, I have heard of it before but the other posts didn't lead me to believe that your temps were too high. I'm waiting for megaray to get more bulbs, I've really really been wanting to try them out. 

Are your bulbs over a screen top? I have read (with beardies) the screen tops filter out any of the uvb that the bulbs produce. I'm not sure if it is 100% true or not, I can look into it more if you'd like.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Dirtydmc said:
> 
> 
> > Do not buy exoterra products. They are bullshit.
> ...


I changed what I wrote, not how far away it was. Was at work when I did the first post.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

It is hard to help people when they won't provide the information that is asked.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Are you willing to share pics of your enclosure and temps and humidity, and how you are measuring them?



55 gallon tank, wide gaped wire top, exoterra digital temp gauge, it matches my digital thermostat in my house withing .1 degree. Humidity measured by a again a exoterra hygrometer. Cypress mulch, misted three times a day. Heavy in the morning, before they are up. And at night after they bed down. zilla liquid calcium suppliments, repcal herpivit vitamins. Foods are turkey, chicken, tuna, tilapia, now.pinkys for dexter. Been trying to get them to eat fruit and behest without luck.[attachment=3221][attachment=3220][attachment=3219][attachment=3218]Pics. 

Basking temps are good. Check the acuracy of the temp gauge when the lights were off.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you have the screen top covered at all to hold in heat and humidity? I would get a calcium powder to use instead of the herptivite.

What are the temps and how are you measuring? Are you using probe style thermometers or the stick on kind? Where are the thermometers located in the cage?

I would try to get them on insects (roaches would be best), but crickets will do. Also get large rodents and cut them up, I'm still sure their calcium intake is very low.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Do you have the screen top covered at all to hold in heat and humidity? I would get a calcium powder to use instead of the herptivite.
> 
> What are the temps and how are you measuring? Are you using probe style thermometers or the stick on kind? Where are the thermometers located in the cage?
> 
> I would try to get them on insects (roaches would be best), but crickets will do. Also get large rodents and cut them up, I'm still sure their calcium intake is very low.



105 in the day. Probe style. Placed adjacent to the basking spot. Dozer will not take bugs. They both refused cut up rats.

Had wet towel on half the cover but the woman took it and won't replace it.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you using two basking bulbs?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Are you using two basking bulbs?



Yes. Had to raise basking temps. I placed the probe directly on the best basking area and it wasn't high enough temp.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

What are the wattages of the bulbs and where do your tegus bask (up on the branches or down on the substrate)? Are they housed together?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

160 and 100. Dozer and dexter both go up and down. Yeah, they live together.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Your temps are way too high, in my 8' enclosure, I only use a 160W MVB. In my 4x2x2.5, I use a 100W MVB, I even get basking temps of 95 with a basic 50W basking bulb.

Cover the top, use the MVB only, and get some calcium powder. Use the powder everyday on everything you feed.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll try it out tommaro. Still going to get a powersun. I have too much invested to risk it. What's wrong with liquid calcium?


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

After I saw you got it for your colombian, I did a little research and it seems that it is about a 50-50 opinion on whether it works or not. The powder calcium is much more accepted for its effectiveness. I don't have any solid facts or proof, just something I believe. The herptivite doesn't have much if any calcium and on RepCal's site the say to mix it with their calcium at a 1:1 ratio. I would do this 2 times a week and use just the calcium the other days you feed.

As far as the PowerSun v. SolarGlo bulb, that is a personal opinion, if it gives you piece of mind to have the PowerSun than that is what you should use. Can you return it to where you got it and exchange it for a PowerSun and pay the difference? The SolarGlo comes with a 6 month warranty.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2011)

I use herpivite as well but I also use a calcium supplement. The multivitamin has worked really well with Gary and Rango. I do not trust the calcium levels enough to only use that though.
I second ditching the other bulb and just using an MVB, I use a solar glo 160 wattt in each enclosure and its enough to maintain a 105-110*F basking spot which I measure with a digital probe thermometer. I am very please with the solar glo's I have used but I have seen positive reviews for the power sun. I am waiting for mega ray to be available so I cant try that out.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> After I saw you got it for your colombian, I did a little research and it seems that it is about a 50-50 opinion on whether it works or not. The powder calcium is much more accepted for its effectiveness. I don't have any solid facts or proof, just something I believe. The herptivite doesn't have much if any calcium and on RepCal's site the say to mix it with their calcium at a 1:1 ratio. I would do this 2 times a week and use just the calcium the other days you feed.
> 
> As far as the PowerSun v. SolarGlo bulb, that is a personal opinion, if it gives you piece of mind to have the PowerSun than that is what you should use. Can you return it to where you got it and exchange it for a PowerSun and pay the difference? The SolarGlo comes with a 6 month warranty.



Makes sence, I've been using the herpivite since I got Dozer. I'm tional go both ways, what you two say and what bobby says. Maybe my thermometer is failing after ambient temps.


----------



## james.w (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck and keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

I put mulitple thermometers directly on the main basking spot this morning after taking away the smaller light. 110 degrees. Dexter had to have been too hot. Dozer as of this morning isn't twitching. He is shedding pretty good though. Bout to head to the shed Nd look for stuff to block up the top of the tank. Next payday im getting the stuff to build the adult enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Now make sure you cool side is good. 

You can use aluminum foil if nothing else. If you have some wood lying around it would work best.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

Used wood.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

[attachment=3222]Cold side right now is about 88 degrees. It's 80 outside right now.

I put a extra uvb bulb I have in the small fixture. Measured temps to make sure it was ok. It's not.putting off heat enough to raise temps.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool side is a bit high. Can you move the basking spot to the end of the enclosure? If it is a coil type UVB, keep an eye on their eyes, those bulbs have been known to cause problems.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

Moved the light over. Now I'm spending time adjusting the height of the branches they bask on. Is 112 pushing it?


----------



## Kebechet (Sep 11, 2011)

112 for a basking spot is fine. If you get the cool side of the cage about 10-15 degrees cooler, I would say you're fine. I've discovered that Link likes a wide temp gradient. This may be the same with other Tegus as well, especially if they've been too hot and need to cool down.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah 112 is fine as long as the cool side is down around 75


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

They both go the hide throughout the day. Had to go in it today for maintinence. It is much cooler in there. The cypress is moist and cool too. The temp is too high above the hide though. Will mess around with the tank more to.bring it down. What a pain in the tail. Hardest animal I've ever owned.


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

To be honest, get them out of the aquarium and into a proper enclosure and it will get much easier.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 11, 2011)

Next month.


----------

